# Odometer reading help?



## Switch (Feb 3, 2004)

Can anyone clarify an argument for me? I got my liner last Christmas (thanks Santa), and noticed that the odometer reading was still in Kilometres. The agent handling the import said that they would alter the speedo for me when it arrived. The penny should have dropped then, but it didnt! YES, they did do the speedo to miles, but they left the old KM reading and put a small sticker on under it saying that the distance is counting up in miles from this reading. They said that they would have altered the KM to miles if it had been a digital display but they would touch it as in is analogue. 

I want to get it changed as it bugs me. What I would like to know is, is it legal to 'clock' a car to the correct mileage? Have any of you done it to your cars, and could you recommend anyone to me. If it aint legal then I will have to learn to live with it and not be so fussy!


----------



## <RA> (Jun 10, 2004)

m8 just got my gtr from japan, i clocked it my self and fitted the conversion its not diff . its not illegal if u dont tell any 1 lol .


----------

